# [Official] New Pein Rikudō ('Six Paths of Pain') Discussion



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

discuss all about it ...


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 22, 2011)

They all look pretty insane.

Good guys are fucked.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder which path each of them represent?

I am a little disappointed though. I just wanted to see them in action with their Jinchuuriki abilities, not Doujutsu abilities.

And on top of that, who's controlling them: Madara or Kabuto? If Madara's controlling them, why isn't he withered like Nagato was?


----------



## navy (Jun 22, 2011)

The  shinobi army is shit.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 22, 2011)

Gaara Naruto and Bee stomp. you heard it here first!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

I think Yagura is Deva... hmm


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

these are the edos!!!!!!
no rods.nothing.the bodies are the edos.
he litarally gave them 6 rinnegans?
but how could he?
he created them from all these sharingans?


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait wait wait wait wait!

Waitttt!

But those zombies are still under Kabutos control right?

What if Kabuto used them against Madara?


----------



## vagnard (Jun 22, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder which path each of them represent?
> 
> I am a little disappointed though. I just wanted to see them in action with their Jinchuuriki abilities, not Doujutsu abilities.
> 
> And on top of that, who's controlling them: Madara or Kabuto? If Madara's controlling them, why isn't he withered like Nagato was?



I agree... I want them use jinchuurikis abilities.... not more doujutsu abilities. Madara was the one who would show Rinnegan powers directly. 

I hope this "new Pain" just mean a way to Madara control them more directly and can coordinate their attacks. I don't want them start to pulling summonings or Shinra Tensei.

Besides at this point they will be trolled like the rest of the Edo. Just see what happened to Hanzo, 7 Mist Swordmen and Gin/Kin brothers


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

Alliance is fucked.

Naruto+Bee vs Jinchuuriki battle? Epic.


----------



## umberto eco (Jun 22, 2011)

Shit hit the fan 


but are they fighting with the Biju?


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

with no rods perhaps he just contols them in general.
but they are immortal to top it of.
are they gonna show thier powers?
or one rinnegan dojutsu abbility each?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 22, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Gaara Naruto and Bee stomp. you heard it here first!


 
Gaara's busy with Onoki dealing with the past Kages. 

Naruto and Bee will of course stomp, Bee and Naruto are faster and stronger than lv.2 Ei. But of course, while the fight probably won't be more than 3 chapters, the new Pein will likely be just as inconsistent as the previous one. That being their strength, speed, and endurance will all fluctuate according to Kishimoto's needs. One second they'll be fast and strong enough to block Naruto's punch, the enxt they'll get speed blitzed and have their faces broken.



vered said:


> with no rods perhaps he just contols them in general.
> but they are immortal to top it of.
> are they gonna show thier powers?
> or one rinnegan dojutsu abbility each?


 
Well you bring up a good point, Hell's resurrection is useless now, and the Edo Tensei Pein will literally be the unkillable zombies that a few people think Nagato's was. So they have thaat making them superior to Nagato's, along with the Sharingan abilities.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 22, 2011)

They're just punching bags for Naruto


----------



## Tengu (Jun 22, 2011)

I still don't get it, technically, the edos should just regenerate their original eyes.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

I bet Madara gave them sharingan in order to circumvent Kabuto's control.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> these are the edos!!!!!!
> no rods.nothing.the bodies are the edos.
> he litarally gave them 6 rinnegans?
> but how could he?
> he created them from all these sharingans?



how could you distinguish them as edo's or former bodies.??..madara could well collected their weapons too....


----------



## Lovely (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara looks like a lunatic in that panel.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait!
> 
> Waitttt!
> 
> ...



Madara _does _know Edo Tensei and has the original bodies of all the jinchuurikis who had their bijuus extracted. 

_*But*_ there already is a second set of Edo jinchuurikis around so their souls will be present within Kabuto's Edo zombies.

These jinchuurikis *CANNOT *be Edo Zombies for that reason, they are *soul-less corpses* under Madara's control like the ist 6 Path of Pain were under Nagato's.

Madara apparently uses the Pain jutsu better than Nagato who needed the rods to control them, or he modified it.

This could be linked with his better sync with Gedo Mazo which was why he could use it better as a summon in battle.

Also, fuck do they look *BADASS*!!!


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 22, 2011)

Now they have pretty much the same power as Madara except for S/T ninjutsu and Izanagi


----------



## Tengu (Jun 22, 2011)

Trent said:


> Madara _does _know Edo Tensei and has the original bodies of all the jinchuurikis who had their bijuus extracted.
> 
> _*But*_ there already is a second set of Edo jinchuurikis around so their souls will be present within Kabuto's Edo zombies.
> 
> ...



They don't have rods in them, how is Madara giving them chakra? also the sharingan eye is black just like edo's.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Trent said:


> Madara _does _know Edo Tensei and has the original bodies of all the jinchuurikis who had their bijuus extracted.
> 
> _*But*_ there already is a second set of Edo jinchuurikis around so their souls will be present within Kabuto's Edo zombies.
> 
> ...



from the look of it these are the edos and not just souless corpses.
also no rods and madara implied they were living like beings as well.
i guess he minds controls them unlike full control with the rods.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

1. They may not have any obvious control metal since madara seems to have perfected the abilities of being a gedou.

2.It might be inside their eyes.

3. I am dissapointed to the max because they are not all dressed like madara, but have the same shitty clothes on... I love uniformity, and they have almost none.

4. They are not the edo tensei zombies.
They have cracked skin because they did after the absorbtion of the bijuu.
At least that is the rationale behind it. If they happen to be edo tensei zombies, I WANNA SEE KABUTO'S FACE. I doubt they are though...

If they were, they would have been canceled by kabuto, somehow and re-summoned by madara,who now has edo tensei. if THAT happened, then this second generation path of pain are FAR superior than the first generation.

That would give them regen, AND two doujutsu.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jun 22, 2011)

Kishi wouldn`t allow a woman to be Deva.....and he likes characters who look like sasuke....

Utakata will be Deva....I`m sure of it


----------



## xanxus987 (Jun 22, 2011)

can  madara use izanagi on  edos to creat them ?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it just me or does Utakata look like a boss. I hope he's Deva because the way his eyes are only slightly open makes him look even more badass.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

yup...they have that ragged look of edos...skins not plain...
but it all seem pretty haxed..edos are supposed to be on kabuto's command...so unless madara stole that control,don't see how he will fight crucial battle with them...too much complicate....


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 22, 2011)

No one can be Deva  . He is unique. They are just Pain wannabe


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

oh well.!!!..dark messiah's post increased the confusion again...


----------



## silentstand (Jun 22, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder which path each of them represent?
> 
> I am a little disappointed though. I just wanted to see them in action with their Jinchuuriki abilities, not Doujutsu abilities.
> 
> And on top of that, who's controlling them: Madara or Kabuto? If Madara's controlling them, why isn't he withered like Nagato was?



this id rather them use their own abilities god dammit i dont wanna see another pain fight


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

auem said:


> yup...they have that ragged look of edos...skins not plain...
> but it all seem pretty haxed..edos are supposed to be on kabuto's command...so unless madara stole that control,don't see how he will fight crucial battle with them...too much complicate....



It's da sharingumz.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> these are the edos!!!!!!
> no rods.nothing.the bodies are the edos.
> he litarally gave them 6 rinnegans?
> but how could he?
> he created them from all these sharingans?




maybe he did a jutsu similar to inzagi or something. 

i don't know, this is all very confusing.


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Kishi wouldn`t allow a woman to be Deva.....and he likes characters who look like sasuke....
> 
> Utakata will be Deva....I`m sure of it


Holy shit I'd fap so hard. I love Utakata  he actually looks a bit like Yahiko in that panel lol


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

*The new Pain Rikudou - Madara's or Kabuto's?*

So... Madara has a new Pain Rikudou.


You can tell that they are Edos by their faces..

Now the question is who's Edos ares these?

*1) Kabuto's Edos*
They are Kabuto's Edos. If it's this then why would Madara transplant them with Rinnegans and Sharingans? If and when Kabuto turns on him this is gonna be bad for Madara. Or can he take the control from Kabuto somehow with those transplanted eyes?

*2) Madaras's Edos*
Or did Madara resurrect the Jinchuriki with his own Edo Tensei? He saw how it can be done and has the dna for the Jinchuriki. With this he wouldn't have control issues with Kabuto.

So what do you think?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

Strange thought. 6 tailed Kyuubi tanked Shinra Tensei and almost ate Deva for breakfast. Does that mean Kyuubi Chakra Naruto could just trollstomp them?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

They're the ones Kabuto rezzed for sure. Madara is controlling them with the sharingumz.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

madara also didnt use the rods with gedou mazou itself when controling it.
i can guess that he made copies or even somehow created a full body copies and included the rinnegan and sharingan.i would assume that they will have one abbility each just like the previous peins.
perhaps he minds controls them with the rinnegan or sharingan special control.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe it's 50/50 control. So if any of them try to betray the other there will be a tug of war.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> *They don't have rods in them, how is Madara giving them chakra? *also the sharingan eye is black just like edo's.



That was why I was mentioning that Madara was using the Pain jutsu at a higher level than Nagato, as he doesn't _need_ the rods.

Nagato also needed the rods to attack with Gedo Mazo, Madara doesn't. This higher sync without rods could be an explanation of their absence on the jins.



vered said:


> from the look of it these are the edos and not just souless corpses.
> also no rods and *madara implied they were living like beings as well.*
> i guess he minds controls them unlike full control with the rods.



So you mean, Madara would have revived the jins in their own bodies with Rinne Tensei then mind controled them? 

But this doesn't solve the problem of their souls. How could they be revived if their souls are trapped in Kabuto's Edo Zombies? 

Unless Madara doing so de facto canceled Kabuto's Edo Tensei for the jins, I don't see how it could work...


----------



## Agony (Jun 22, 2011)

alliance should die.let madara control the world.new pein rikudou's are epic.


----------



## Tam (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is the last page of the 544 chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 







and here is the last page of the 379 chapter. 

I think these 2 versions of Pain can coincide with each other, so Fuu is the Deva Pain.
About their eyes - 6 Paths of Pain are "reflection" of the 7th Pain, so it's logical that all Pains have 1 rinnegan and 1 Sharingan now (as all Pains (v.1) had Rinnegan).


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

Trent said:


> That was why I was mentioning that Madara was using the Pain jutsu at a higher level than Nagato, as he doesn't _need_ the rods.
> 
> Nagato also needed the rods to attack with Gedo Mazo, Madara doesn't. This higher sync without rods could be an explanation of their absence on the jins.
> 
> ...



No. They're the edos Kabuto summoned. Madara customed those rice rockets and gave them real turbo engines


----------



## Tengu (Jun 22, 2011)

Hhm Maybe Madara used the clone jutsu, the one Deva used to make Itachi and Kisame clones, and made them the edo's, but i don't think so.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 22, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Not even sure if that's a fair comparison. Individually those guys are way better than old set of the bodies. Fortunately there's no Shinra Tensei, otherwise the good guys would be screwed.


 
"Deva" is one of the six paths, so one of them has Deva's powers.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 22, 2011)

Those are clearly Kabuto's. Edo Tensei works by summoning the soul, so you can't have two sets of jinchuuriki at the same time.

Maybe Madara is controling them with his sharingan though. I still don't understand where he got all those rinnegans, this is not the Pain jutsu.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 22, 2011)

they are the zombies, because their sharingan eye is black


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 22, 2011)

He clearly says it is the pain jutsu, so why are you saying it's not?


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Expect some of the Kages to die in the upcoming weeks


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> "Deva" is one of the six paths, so one of them has Deva's powers.



Opinions on this constantly evolving...

So they have their own powers as well as that of the bodies? That's crazy.


----------



## BBQuyomi (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Or did Madara resurrect the Jinchuriki with his own Edo Tensei? He saw how it can be done and has the dna for the Jinchuriki. With this he wouldn't have control issues with Kabuto.


This is not possible. You see them revived ( Link removed ) before madara learns how to use it ( here : Link removed ).


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Agony said:


> alliance should die.let madara control the world.new pein rikudou's are epic.


Agreed. Screw those two emo boys. Madara is where its at, dude's a fucking BAMF.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 22, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I agree... I want them use jinchuurikis abilities.... not more doujutsu abilities. Madara was the one who would show Rinnegan powers directly.
> 
> I hope this "new Pain" just mean a way to Madara control them more directly and can coordinate their attacks. I don't want them start to pulling summonings or Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Besides at this point they will be trolled like the rest of the Edo. Just see what happened to Hanzo, 7 Mist Swordmen and Gin/Kin brothers



agree with this, if anything nagato is being trolled at 9000km/hr speeds


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

BBQuyomi said:


> This is not possible. You see them revived ( Link removed ) before madara learns how to use it ( here : Link removed ).



Yeah there seem to be some contradictions : D. But there's the slight control issue if they are Kabuto's.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

well ,even though these are the edos i think they are controled by madara alone.even without the rods.madara refered to them as the new pein rikudou and they reflect his 2 eyes as well.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 22, 2011)

Dudes...isnt it possible that he used the Pein jutsu on the preserved dead bodies of the jinchuuriki?

I dont think hr trusts Kabuto enough to use his edo jins...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2011)

My initial belief was the same as vered's...where I thought they would be using their abilities with the help of the doujutsu. It wouldn't necessarily be one jutsu limited to one body or the bodies depending on the jutsu entirely. :/.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

i hope we will get some sorts of explanation next chapter...if they are edos,then perhaps kabuto will describe them in monologue


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Dudes...isnt it possible that he used the Pein jutsu on the preserved dead bodies of the jinchuuriki?
> 
> I dont think hr trusts Kabuto enough to use his edo jins...



No, because their souls are already summoned. Besides, he doesn't need to trust the snake. He can just use his Gea....sharingan.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

madara since he already knows the secrete of the jutsus and has powerful eyes


----------



## crisler (Jun 22, 2011)

*at first,*

i thought he took only the bodies of the jins and inserted all the eyes

and that it's different from edo tensei, which uses only small bits of dna.

then again, i wonder if madara has that much of rinnegan, (i doubt it)

and madara wouldn't need to use specifically the corpses of jins, 

cuz they can't use their jutsu anyway (their just dead corpses, like pein)

so, i'm pretty sure they are edo tensei that kabuto summoned,

only somehow linked with madara the way pein connected his...

so complicated.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So... Madara has a new Pain Rikudou.
> Link removed
> 
> *You can tell that they are Edos by their faces..*
> ...



i also thought that first,but someone pointed out that dead jins(after bijuu extraction)did have similar ragged faces...


----------



## Chibason (Jun 22, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> No, because their souls are already summoned. Besides, he doesn't need to trust the snake. He can just use his Gea....sharingan.



Lol I looked at the pic again and theyre obviously Kabuto's edos...

Madara apparently feels confident with his control still..


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 22, 2011)

their bodys are kabuto's look at their eyes they are edo


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

auem said:


> i also thought that first,but someone pointed out that dead jins(after bijuu extraction)did have similar ragged faces...



Huh? I'm gonna need proof of that.


----------



## utsusemi (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara's, at least now they are... Also I don't think he transplanted them with the Sharingan and the Rinnegan, I think he's just projecting his power through them like Nagato did with his six paths. Each Jin will have one of the realms, wonder which will be god realm?
Unless Nagato had transplanted Rinnegan's into his six paths of course.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably Madara's


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd say it's 50/50. 



Tyki Mykk said:


> Probably Madara's


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara s i think. Kabuto showed him how this jutsu works. I think Madara somehow broke  Kabuto's control.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 22, 2011)

SIX people with possible bijuu powers, STACKED with warping and teleporting hax


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

I doubt we'll find out until Kabuto tries to betray Madara.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 22, 2011)

Firstly, I don't think Madara implanted any eyes into anything. My interpretation is that the jutsu pain used to control six bodies, which I will refer to as The Six Paths of Pain, effectively gives the controlled bodies any doujutsu the user has. We know that Nagato had the rinnegan, and that the bodies he used for the Six Paths of Pain were people Jiraiya had formerly met, from which we can deduce that the Six paths effectively "gained" the rinnegan eyes from pain. Unless Jiraiya forgot that several people he met before had the rinnegan, or there alternate ways of gaining the rinnegan. Considering the trouble Madara underwent, to get the rinnegan from Nagato's corpse, I think it's is unlikely the can artificially produce multiple rinnegan. 

Secondly, I think it's clear the jinchuriki are edo tensei's. We have already seen them being summoned once, by Kabuto, and if you look at the eye that contains the sharingan it has the same dark tone that other edo tensei's have. 


Thirdly, I think the Edo's belong to Kabuto. We know that edo tensei ressurects the soul, and as a person can only have one soul, we can deduce there cannot be two sets of edo jinchuriki. We have seen Kabuto summoning them once, so we know that the belonged to him at that time. Therefore for Madara to use his own edo tensei of the jinchuriki would either have to take them from Kabuto somehow, or for Kabuto to allow Madara to control the jinchuriki. As I don't think Madara has somehow stolen dead jinchuriki from Kabuto off-pannel, the reasonable conclusion is that the edo's are Kabuto's but under Madara's control. Besides, Madara expressed distaste for the technique, making it unlikely he would use it of his own accord.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think these Pein bodies are the actual Jinchuuriki bodies. Akatsuki already had the original bodies of all the Jinchuuriki. Minus Gaara. Perhaps Kabuto obtained the DNA of the Jinchuuriki from places outside of their actual dead bodies.

Plus, IIRC, when Gaara was "killed", his body had a look that was similar to the look of Edo Zombies...

I highly doubt that Madara would use such a jutsu on zombies controlled by a man that he doesn't trust. He's just asking to be trolled in the middle of a fight. But then again, we all knew that would happen eventually anyway


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 22, 2011)

I think they are the ultimate warped symbol of Kabuto&Madara's alliance.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 22, 2011)

Everyone, they will use both jinchuriki and doujutsu powers

Which means


----------



## CCV (Jun 22, 2011)

These versions aren't the same as Nagato's. 

Apart from the obvious extra sharingan eyes, Madara said it took them the whole night to get accustomed to their new eyes. Nagato on the other hand used direct control with rods and dead bodies, so there was no "accustom"  process. 

Thus it is more logical to say that the new Pain Rikudou are controlled by Kabuto (unless the extra sharingan strips that control away), which means they lack the shared vision and possible the coordination that Version 1 had, but at the same time they wouldn't have the limitation of a single chakra source and they might be powered by bijuu abilities from their former life.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> *I think these Pein bodies are the actual Jinchuuriki bodies. *Akatsuki already had the original bodies of all the Jinchuuriki. Minus Gaara. Perhaps Kabuto obtained the DNA of the Jinchuuriki from places outside of their actual dead bodies.
> *
> Plus, IIRC, when Gaara was "killed", his body had a look that was similar to the look of Edo Zombies...*
> I highly doubt that Madara would use such a jutsu on zombies controlled by a man that he doesn't trust. He's just asking to be trolled in the middle of a fight. But then again, we all knew that would happen eventually anyway



This. 

Madara had all their corpses and used the 6 Path of Pain jutsu on them hence why they appear with his own mismatched doujutsu. 

They are soul-less puppets and Madara uses the jutsu at a higher level than Nagato, just like he could used Gedo Mazo offensively at a higher level, *also without the rods nagato needed to use.*

They _can't _be a second pair of Edo Zombies as the souls are trapped in Kabuto's set and Madara *definitely *wouldn't give Kabuto's weapons such a power up.

And it's, you know, stated it's a new set of Pains not Edos.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Compared to his few previous appearances, Han looks really pissed this time around.

While this new generation of Pein Rikudō is cool, I still highly prefer those used by Nagato. Also, I'm hoping they retain at least a fragment of their bijū powers.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, theory on how madara made the jinchuuriki into edo tensei paths.

1. Locate jinchuuriki.
2. Use genjutsu to destroy link between summons. Or perhaps contract seal. He would have it even if he didn't learn it himself from copying minato.

3.Re-summon.(he has their old bodies)

4.Implant gedou rods into the brains of the summons.

5. If theory holds, Gedou mazou can recreate traits and chakra fed to it, so by implanting the metal, it gives control to madara, via gedou mazou as his contract holder.

This way, Madara implants gedou mazou's control metal instead of a kunai.
Because of that, rather than simply being given a command, the summons are over-ridden by madara's chakra and influence, and absorb it to recreate new eyes. Because they have minds of their own, rather than sealing them completely, madara's is probably similar to how the curse seal works. Keeping the personality, and extinguishing the will.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> This.
> 
> Madara had all their corpses and used the 6 Path of Pain jutsu on them hence why they appear with his own mismatched doujutsu.
> 
> ...


from the looks they are definetly Edo's. Cracked faces and dark eyes indicate that.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 22, 2011)

If the jinchuriki were dead bodies, there would be no particular purpose in using them as one of the paths for pain. As dead bodies, they would be no different from any other dead body, in the fact that they wouldn't have the ability to use any of their own techniques. There would be no particular reason to use their bodies, unless they had some special properties. Besides, the lack of chakra rods indicates they are not being controlled in the same way as pain controlled the six paths.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 22, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> He clearly says it is the pain jutsu, so why are you saying it's not?


Because they look identical to the Edo Jinchuuriki, with the addition of doujutsu. 

Madara knows the mechanics of Kabuto's jutsu, I doubt his control of Pain can be undone.



Ptolemy said:


> There would be no particular reason to use their bodies, unless they had some special properties. Besides, the lack of chakra rods indicates they are not being controlled in the same way as pain controlled the six paths.


Except for the fact that they are *jinchuuriki*...so no chakra rods are necessary-they have their own chakra supply and it's extensive. That might be a reason he chose them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe Madara now has complete control over them using the Pain jutsu. Kabuto can't do shit.

He could still possibly release them though if Madara tried to use them against him (though why would he need to? ).


----------



## Chibason (Jun 22, 2011)

@Utsusemi- I bet Yagura will be God Path


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 22, 2011)

*So these new pain MIGHT  be weaker than the original if kishi trolls.*

Hear me out. 

He gave them sharingan and rinneggan. 

But unless They share madara's S/T jutsu then the sharingan are useless.lol

And if they dont use thier jin powers and are just made standard paths wouldnt they be weaker becuase.


6 pains with 2 rinneggan Eyes  = 12 rinnegans 

But these would only have 6? :/


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh noes... They only can share their view in 2D


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Whatever the explanation, this is the huge asspull by Kishi. Ok, I can believe these eyes are not real (because it is impossible to pull out a real eye or anything else from the Edo body) and looks so because Madara is controlling them.  But it was showed how jins travel in unknown direction, how on Earth Madara found them and took them under control? What the fuck Kabuto is thinking? My mind gonna blow


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 22, 2011)

Yugito - Animal path
Yagura - Deva path
Roshi - Preta Path/Naraka path
Han - Asura path
Utaka - Human path
Fu - Naraka path


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

why is Yagura deva path?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

I love how pissed off Han seems in that spread.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't wait for Naru and Bee to fight them.I expected that fight ever since Kabuto first summoned the jinchuuriki but now just got a hell of a lot more interesting.

But lol at Tobi hiding behind them and expecting them to fight his battles


----------



## mareboro (Jun 22, 2011)

poor jins gonna get trolled hard  hope its not off panel.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm still somewhat confused... but whatever.



			
				vagnard said:
			
		

> I agree... I want them use jinchuurikis abilities.... not more doujutsu abilities. Madara was the one who would show Rinnegan powers directly.
> 
> I hope this "new Pain" just mean a way to Madara control them more directly and can coordinate their attacks. I don't want them start to pulling summonings or Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Besides at this point they will be trolled like the rest of the Edo. Just see what happened to Hanzo, 7 Mist Swordmen and Gin/Kin brothers


I agree.


----------



## invulnerableking (Jun 22, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder which path each of them represent?
> 
> I am a little disappointed though. I just wanted to see them in action with their Jinchuuriki abilities, not Doujutsu abilities.
> 
> And on top of that, who's controlling them: Madara or Kabuto? If Madara's controlling them, why isn't he withered like Nagato was?



Actually, there is a pretty simple answer to this.

Nagato was made of flesh and blood, as it would appear that Tobi is made of something totally different.

Does anyone recall when he regenerated his arm using that plant?

It is pretty evident that Tobi isn't normal.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

i bet these are the original bodies that madara has from the extraction


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 22, 2011)

*Neo Pain Rikudou - what are they now?*

Pain Rikudou allowed Nagato to control six other, dead bodies, devoid of their own soul thus, as if they were his own, making them literal extensions of himself.

Edo Tense allows Kabuto to resurrect dead people's souls into foreign bodies, which are then molded to look like the original.

What does the nigh-outright-shown stacking of the above mean?

Do they not have body OR soul of their own, being phantoms controlled by Madara?

Do the hosts that comprise Neo Pain have the slightest chance whatsoever of turning against Madara's efforts?

Will they conserve some of their original powers? Or will they be six people in the likeness of Madara, that is, warping+teleporting?

All of the above?


----------



## Neoreobeem (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not happy about this. While it's great to see the hosts it sucks that they were turned into tools. And something else if Madara can complete his plan without Naruto and Bee why go through the trouble of this?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 22, 2011)

Utter dog shit.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Whatever the explanation, this is the huge asspull by Kishi. Ok, I can believe these eyes are not real (because it is impossible to pull out a real eye or anything else from the Edo body) and looks so because Madara is controlling them.
> But it was showed how jins travel in unknown direction, how on Earth Madara found them and took them under control?



1. Zetsu everywhere. I would expect for him to have scouted out where they were. Black zetsu can see everything, and white zetsu numbered in the hundreds of thousands.
They were also tactically located so that they would find anyone. See how fast they located naruto and bee? Also, zetsu seems to be a sensor as well as having some kind of golden b... NOPE.

2. Teleport to location.

3. Use phasing to remove their Fuin-kunai

4. Have them pass on to the pure land. Destroying their minds seems to work.

5.use Edo tensei while at home. Possibly summon them to gedou mazou's contract, so they can absorb the chakra of the contract holder. This would give them two EMS doujutsu, one which can probably shift up to rin'negan, while the other shifts down to sharingan.

6.* Alternative.*
Create a new Fuin-tag which takes the DNA of madara, and shares it with the clones, ala shoten no jutsu,  while stating in the contract that one eye will be sharingan and the other rin'negan.

*This way is probably the way it happened. Especially with all the jutsu we have seen transfering kekkei genkai. It seems to be moderately easy. Madara probably spent the night loading them up with new jutsu as well. It would take a while to show all he had. And for the souls to actually get used to their new eyes.*



> What the fuck Kabuto is thinking? My mind gonna blow


KABUTO: Hmm, that's strange. All of the jinchuuriki were destroyed relatively quickly. Who has the power to do such a thing. Oh well, as long as itachi and nagato are on the field, the rin'negan/sharingan can't be beat.

MADARA:


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

If Kishi doesn't provide a really good explanation for this shit *next chapter*, I swear I'll drop this manga


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> If Kishi doesn't provide a really good explanation for this shit next chapter, I swear I'll drop this manga


I agree. This manga is getting very confusing with all these unexplained stuff. Even as Madara fans i can admit that.


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 22, 2011)

i think madara controls them. you can tell by looking at his sharingan


----------



## jso (Jun 22, 2011)

They'd probably still have the shared vision plus sharingan's countering ability, at least?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah because Sharingan genjutsu , pre-cog from Taijutsu and abitity to mimic/see any Ninjutsu/Chakra is not worth anything right ?


----------



## Neptun (Jun 22, 2011)

in this manga a sharingan is never useless. They could spam Izanagi for all I know  it wouldn't make any sense as they are immortal edos anyway, but what the heck.


----------



## joshhookway (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, Remember what Nagato did. They're not ressurrected, their just dead bodies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Question is will they have the same powers as the original Pain? Or will they have those powers on top of their Jinchuuriki powers?


OR will they have entirely different powers altogether?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Question is will they have the same powers as the original Pain? Or will they have those powers on top of their Jinchuuriki powers?
> 
> 
> OR will they have entirely different powers altogether?


wait until the next chapter for you questions to be answered.


----------



## S (Jun 22, 2011)

cough cough 7 Swordman cough cough. Kakashi solos...off-panel of course


----------



## joshhookway (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think needs rods. When Madara used Gedo Maze, he didn't have rods


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, this is what I think.

Madara found the location of the edo jinchuuriki, used his phasing jutsu to remove their tags, rendering kabuto's control obsolete. From there, he uses genjutsu to exorcise the souls from the bodies. Giving them a suggestion to leave would be enough from what we have seen.

Then, he goes to the battlefield, abducts six ninja, and takes them back home.
With teleportation, this would take like... ten minutes at the most.

When they get home, he gets some Jinchuuriki DNA, makes the Edo Tensei jutsu, and summons the bodies. From there, he creates a fuin-kunai with his DNA, and through that gives them doujutsu. My guess is he uses a seal similar to orochimaru's cursed seals.

Orochimaru's cursed seals gave the users His DNA, so he could control them without fail, Juugo's so that they could use his Tenpin kekkei genkai, and that of a specific animal, so that they would gain the form of it.

I think madara's Seal gives the kekkei genkai that he posesses, and binds the soul to his DNA, so that they are naturally commanded by it and the source of the chakra that controls them. That way, they would be telepathically linked to madara, through his chakra, and also partake in the genetic information encoded on the O-fuda.

And since they have their personalities, they would need time to become aquainted with madara's new gifts to them, so they spend all night training. and training with doujutsu is FAST.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 22, 2011)

i think they wont be weaker because the old pains had a weak spot and it was genjutsu now with sharingan thay can make genjutsu and see through a genjutsu


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

i will be really pissed of if it is shown that all those rinnengans are real and transplanted on edos...:x
it would be epic fail surpassing all fails kishi shown hitherto...


----------



## Gonder (Jun 22, 2011)

*good news for nagato fans*

now that theys a new six of path pain to me it rules out nagato using that jutsu so does that mean we could be seeing some think new from nagato

fingers cross here users is 5 elmenets abilities


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

its actually good news for Rinnegan fans as a whole as that means kishi will have to show new things from nagato and madara himself later on.
i just hope we wont get trolled by kishi.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Question is will they have the same powers as the original Pain? Or will they have those powers on top of their Jinchuuriki powers?
> OR will they have entirely different powers altogether?


I doubt it.
The jinchuuriki died from having the bijuu split from their souls, HOWEVER, kinkaku and Ginkaku did have kyuubi's chakra. But that was because they died with it. My guess, is you get what you had the moment before you died, the cause of their death was the chakra being pulled out, so I would say no.

Will they have the paths of pain? Yes. And what is scary is, if this new method is better, they may ALL BE GEDOU PATH! I am thinking that they got the DNA from the O-fuda kunai needed to control edo tensei summons. If so, it may be a complete duplicate of the rin'negan, AND since madara lets them use the jutsu themselves, rather than having to control them seperately, they could theoretically be in charge of their own powers.

Since the sharingan and rin'negan are now apart of their souls, that would mean they got fully functioning copies.




joshhookway said:


> I don't think needs rods. When Madara used Gedo Maze, he didn't have rods


Nagato summoned gedou mazou without rods as well.
The rods are used to use jutsu magnification. That is gedou mazou synching with the summoner so that it may enhance the jutsu cast.

Nagato used the dragon jutsu through gedou mazou, and using his chakra as a toll, gedou mazou made it far bigger than nagato could. Synching with gedou mazou turns it from a berserk statue, to somewhat of a simulacrum of the user. By that I mean, it shadows what you do.

Madara however, can simply use his chakra to control it.

Madara Is probably using the O-fuda for this second generation of pain.


----------



## kjones99 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that both Nagato and Itachi will sit on the side line and help narrate the story.


----------



## edangs (Jun 22, 2011)

basically, smoke bombs wont work on them anymore


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2011)

> i just hope we wont get trolled by kishi.
> _



Hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 22, 2011)

I dunno.I love and prefer the original Peins over the new ones.And i feel that i didn't have enough of them.I still want to see more feats from Nagato himself but..


----------



## jso (Jun 22, 2011)

My bet will be that they will have their previous abilities, as is the case of other ETs. They will also have the regeneration. Them being ETs also allows them not to have to be completely dependant on Madara for all movement like Nagato's Pain bodies were.

Being Pain bodies allows them each a Path ability and also shared vision.

These two combined means that you cant destroy a body like Kakashi did with Nagato's Pain, as it could still regenerate and doesnt need to be fixed by one of the other bodies. Also there seems to be no chakra rods to remove to disable them, or trace back to the source Madara (not that he couldnt just teleport to a different location).

And then add the sharingan-spam to boot.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Why would they be? Their probably be stronger.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

I told you all that they were the Edos, not the original bodies.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

I have my doubts that this will end well.



畜生道 said:


> I dunno.I love and prefer the original Peins over the new ones.And i feel that i didn't have enough of them.I still want to see more feats from Nagato himself but..



This.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ptolemy said:


> If the jinchuriki were dead bodies, there would be no particular purpose in using them as one of the paths for pain. As dead bodies, they would be no different from any other dead body, in the fact that they wouldn't have the ability to use any of their own techniques. There would be no particular reason to use their bodies, unless they had some special properties. Besides, the lack of chakra rods indicates they are not being controlled in the same way as pain controlled the six paths.



I think the Paths of Pein were beastly to begin with. The idea of having these paths have the abilities of the jinchuuriki as well would indeed make them even more beastly, but I don't even think it's necessary. 

As far as the chakra rods go, it MAY be attributed to the Sharingan inclusion. We've seen the Sharingan's ability to connect to other people's chakra before, with Itachi giving Sasuke the Amaterasu and the general genjutsu abilities. Maybe using the Sharingan in conjuction with the Rinnegan allows the user to perform the Pein jutsu without using physical rods to connect the chakras.

I give Madara more credit as a smart guy than to have him set up a jutsu that could be trolled at a moment's notice by a man he doesn't even trust in the first place. But hey, smart people do silly things all the time here


----------



## joshhookway (Jun 22, 2011)

I just don't want to see the pain abilities again


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2011)

Think I understand now. 

>Madara uses Sage of the Six Paths technique, giving all of the jinchuuriki Rinnegan eyes. He then transplants actual Sharingan into them.

>Instead of using rods to insert his chakra into them, he is instead using genjutsu.

Hmm...I think that means they won't have their original jutsu. Hopefully not lol.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Think I understand now.
> 
> >Madara uses Sage of the Six Paths technique, giving all of the jinchuuriki Rinnegan eyes. He then transplants actual Sharingan into them.
> 
> ...



seems like a good explanation that will give a good reason for the lack of rods.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto and Bee are fucked.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate them.

If they start using Sharingan and Rinnegan techniques out of no where I will literally facepalm.


----------



## KillerFlow (Jun 22, 2011)

Obviously Kabuto's, but they are Madara's to control. He wouldn't say those type of Jins aren't his "tastes" if it was his.


----------



## kisame123 (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara's "Pain Rikudou" jutsu is superior to Nagato's. these Edo Tensei are now under the control of Madara.

here's what I wrote:


kisame123 said:


> I think that "Pain Rikudou" is created using a jutsu. the Rinnegan and the Sharingan on each of the jinchuuriki cannot be "organic". *if Madara pulled out the eyes from these jinchuuriki, they would have simply regenerated, preventing him from transplanting the eyes*. the only explanation is that these eyes are made of chakra. Madara has probably channeled his chakra into the bodies to control them, giving them an essence of himself. that's why each body as a Sharingan and Rinnegan. proof of this is that even Nagato's summons had Rinnegan eyes. the only connection between the bodies of Pain Rikudou and the summons was their Rinnegan eyes and the chakra rods. the chakra rods channeled Nagato's chakra to each body. the chakra somehow transforms the eyes. there maybe handseals involved, of course.
> 
> what's interesting is that these jinchuuriki that are being controlled by Madara's chakra, may be outside of Kabuto's control now. there's no way Madara would give these Edo Tensei such powers, only to have them fall back into Kabuto's control to be used against him. Madara must have ensured some safeguards and *probably has snatched control of the Edo Tensei.*


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

I am pretty much sold on madara using the same transcription seal that itachi had with the O-fuda. All you need to transfer doujutsu is the chakra required and a fuin-seal. All Kekkei genkai can be transplanted with a seal. Juugo's was.

Put that on an O-fuda along with a DNA based control method, and suddenly, you just gave all of your summons your powers as well as theirs. It is nothing like nagato's Rokudo pain. That was more similar to the yamanaka shintenshin no jutsu.

This is more similar to Shoten no jutsu, the transcription seal jutsu, and of course kabuto's Edo tensei variant.

It's edo tensei, just with madara's doujutsu written into the summon.
Because the Familiars had never had doujutsu, they had to be instructed by madara and get used to using them.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 22, 2011)

*So does Madara not need chakra transmitters to control the jinchuriki?*

Link removed


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

They're all stuck up in his and their asses.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 22, 2011)

Good question


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2011)

Because he is just better then that cripple Nagato who needed help wiping his ass by one of his 6th paths. That's all.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't see why everyone is bitching, Nagato himself didn't have 12 spare rinne's either, the 6 paths jutsu probably copies the dojutsu of the user onto the paths and lets him control them, obviously you can use them on ET since they are at their core corpses.


----------



## causesobad (Jun 22, 2011)

They all look stupid. Like zombies with heterochromia iridum syndrome. 

I thought Madara would do something to merge Rinnegan and Sharingan into 1 ultimate powerful eye with both powers, not this stupid one-type-for-each-eye shit. How can a brain function to control 2 different eyes with different mechanisms then? Also, they are not original users of these eyes, so I doubt they could utilize them like Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 22, 2011)

can't say i didn't see this happening.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

How was he able to transplant the eyes?


More importantly will (Naruto)he meet Nagato and Itachi before getting to the battlefield.........


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 22, 2011)

Whats the difference between using fodder(like the previous pain) and using ex jins for Pain rikodu ?  They all get default abilities and are controlled by someone else.


----------



## Nakson (Jun 22, 2011)

beats me. maybe he has better control?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Whats the difference between using fodder(like the previous pain) and using ex jins for Pain rikodu ?  They all get default abilities and are controlled by someone else.



Edos have their own chakra source.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2011)

Nagato look at Madara's version of 6th Paths and his pant would be filled with certain brown liquid. :ho

I'd like to see Madara's 6th paths in his uniform and have a huge fan on their back like Madara wears.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought the use of Gedou Mazou proved Madara has better mastering over Rinnegan's powers .


----------



## Cjones (Jun 22, 2011)

How did he get that many Rinnegans?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> How did he get that many Rinnegans?


out of his ass?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto is letting Madara use his edo's people its just that simple.

At any time he can always Reverse-Summon them, so its all good.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 22, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> How did he get that many Rinnegans?



How did Nagato get them? The 6 paths jutsu probably copies or something like that...or magic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter whose edos they _were._ They're Madara's now. If they were Kabuto's, he found a way to break Kabuto's control. He's not stupid enough to use them otherwise. 

I'd say Pein control > Edo tensei control. The added Sharingan may have something to do with it.



blacksword said:


> why is Yagura deva path?



Madara already controlled an entire country through him once. He's also gotten the most hype of all of them.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> How did he get that many Rinnegans?



The same way that Nagato got like 14 of them.


----------



## Xerces (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara could probably give Rikudou Sennin a run for his money right now.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto gave control of his edo's over to madara i guess.


----------



## causesobad (Jun 22, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Madara could probably give Rikudou Sennin a run for his money right now.


 Madara wishes.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> can't say i didn't see this happening.


Just like this, you saw it happening 
Blew my mind...
Even madara was like, eh, I do it cause I can, not cause I like it.

He is usually more suited to commanding living ninja, rather than undead.
That surely was kabuto,oro, and nagato's style.
Madara sees the use in it though.




FireHawk64 said:


> How was he able to transplant the eyes?
> 
> 
> More importantly will (Naruto)he meet Nagato and Itachi before getting to the battlefield.........


Tensha fuin+ Edo tensei O-fuda.
Kekkei genkai inscription onto the DNA code of ET summons
----------------------------------------------------------------
I think naruto is going to fight the jinchuuriki first. That is going to be his trial.
Itachi and Nagato are for sasuke.
And that is when we will get the reveal that the rin'negan is the peculiar doujutsu.

Madara's mask will soon come off afterwards.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Whats the difference between using fodder(like the previous pain) and using ex jins for Pain rikodu ?  They all get default abilities and are controlled by someone else.


1. Jinchuuriki are strong.
2.They are powered by their own chakra, not madara's.
3.Stronger host, better for doujutsu.
4. they MAY have remnants of their alotted jinchuuriki abilities.
Water,soap,lava,fire,smoke,wind.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait and see how he uses them first. That way we can make a proper comparison.


----------



## Bane (Jun 22, 2011)

inb4sharinigan


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara copied Kabuto's O-fuda equasion.
Modify that with Itachi's Tensha fuin (which as his sensei, he arguably taught him.)

And suddenly, you have edo tensei zombies with rin'negan and sharingan.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 22, 2011)

They'll have different powers from Nagato's Pains.

Has everyone forgotten about Black Zetsu vs Mizukage? I think that's the next fight to be shown.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Madara could probably give Rikudou Sennin a run for his money right now.



???  Rikudou wins in a heartbeat.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> ???  Rikudou wins in a heartbeat.



Stop trying to hype Madara, Rikudou fucks Madara up in 1/100000000 of a Milo-second.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. Jinchuuriki are strong.
> 2.They are powered by their own chakra, not madara's.
> 3.Stronger host, better for doujutsu.
> 4. they MAY have remnants of their alotted jinchuuriki abilities.
> Water,soap,lava,fire,smoke,wind.



You don't get it. The bodies don't retain their original abilities. They only get to use the abilities of the one controlling them. 

All Pain rikodou had shown was the techniqes of Nagato.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> They'll have different powers from Nagato's Pains.



Arguably, since madara taught them how to use their eyes, they would have ALL of nagato's paths.
Honestly, madara probably taught those to nagato. So to say the rin'negan, gedou mazou, or even the paths belong to nagato exclusively would be... incorrect.

Sharingan cannot copy kekkei genkai, and if the paths ARE indeed kekkei genkai, that would imply he had experience with them before nagato, since he can use ningendou and said they were his.

If they are not, then that would imply that he DID copy them with his sharingan, thus, probably taught them to his paths.

Either way, madara's got them, and has had them for more than 30 years.
No way in hell he didn't just spend the whole night teaching his paths the ins and outs of using doujutsu.
They learn instantly. He probably showed them EVERYTHING.
Even faster if we remember that the sharingan can infact copy things inside of a genjutsu.

Probably downloaded his whole archive right into their heads.


----------



## Combine (Jun 22, 2011)

So, which Jin is which path?

My guesses are

Han: Asura
Utakata: Human
Yugito: Animal
Fuu: Hell
Yagura: Deva
Roshi: Hungry Ghost

As for the whole thing with the eyes. It's a Gedou Mazo technique. Nagato used the chakra rods to re-animate the avatar bodies because they were corpses. These edos are not corpses and have their own chakra (lifeforce) to animate them so they don't require the rods. The Rinnegan is only needed to control them, not animate them (same with Animal path's summons), which is why these new paths don't need the black chakra rods.

I'm guessing whatever technique creates the paths gives them the eyes of the original user, so in this case, they have a Sharingan and Rinnegan since that is what Madara has. When Nagato used them they only had Rinnegans because Nagato only had them.

I'm wondering if perhaps Kabuto will also try to use Nagato to take over these paths?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yea which makes things even more confusing.
> how could he transplant 6 rinnegans?perhaps he made copies of his own rinnegan somehow?or what if he created these rinnegans from all the sharingans he had in the labratory?



I think we should wait for other translations.
That's nuts.

And what a massive investment to make in bodies you don't even plan to use long term.

It also doesn't make too much sense. If he had that many Rinnegan, why not just implant his own pair while Nagato used another set?


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

They ll use as much as plot will allow them. Anyway if they really might use Madara s jutsu (S/T,izanagi)+Rinnegan jutsu+even jins jutsu (lava,steam,etc) they ll be incredibly broken. This is why i doubt that they ll use as much as this. More likely Deva will use izanagi,another S/T etc.


----------



## causesobad (Jun 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You don't get it. The bodies don't retain their original abilities. They only get to use the abilities of the one controlling them.
> 
> All Pain rikodou had shown was the techniqes of Nagato.



But it's not necessarily the same jutsu used by Nagato. They may be transplanted eyes, which is a completely different story.


----------



## MangaR (Jun 22, 2011)

Control via genjutsu or tags in the head.


----------



## Combine (Jun 22, 2011)

The chakra transmitters were required to animate the dead bodies for Nagato's paths. The edos are already animated through Kabuto's technique. The Rinnegan is what controls them. My best guess anyway.

Technically that makes Madara's job easier than Nagato since he doesn't need to spend energy keeping the bodies animated and can focus simply on control.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont know why people calling this B/S, Madara is using the Rinnegan Ability just like Nagato did


----------



## G-Man (Jun 22, 2011)

causesobad said:


> But it's not necessarily the same jutsu used by Nagato. They may be transplanted eyes, which is a completely different story.



Yeah, the impression I got was that these were Kabuto's Edo Jinchuuriki, and Madara has someone overwritten Kabuto's control and is now using something similar to Nagato's Rikudou no Pain jutsu to grant them Rinnegan and Sharingan abilities on top of whatever abilities correspond top their paths.  As much as I like Dark Messiah's idea, they'd be way too broken if they had the abilities of all six paths as well as the outer path.  They'd basically be six unkillable Nagato clones with extra abilities (Sharingan) on top of that.

More likely they each have a single Path ability each, like Nagato's Paths, on top of their jinchuuriki powers and possibly a few Sharingan powers in addition (more likely just the movement reading, chakra vision, and genjutsu immunity since casting complicated genjutsu would require more free-will than Madara would want to grant them as would copying jutsu).  This way they are still an overwhelming force, but still within the realm of beatable.



Spiderman said:


> I dont know why people calling this B/S, Madara is using the Rinnegan Ability just like Nagato did



Because people are whiners/haters who can't stop and think for a second.

That or they just don't like the idea itself (as does one poster who feels it detracts from what makes Nagato and the Uchiha special), which is fine as that is a matter of opinion and they are entitled to their's.



Combine said:


> So, which Jin is which path?
> 
> My guesses are
> 
> ...



To me it's more like Madara did this to counter Edo Nagato, Edo Itachi, maybe the Edo Kage, and, of course, the 6th coffin.  This is a hell of a trump card so unless the 6th coffin is Rikudou Sennin or the "real" Madara this should be enough to defeat almost anything Kabuto has up his sleeve.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 22, 2011)

Combine said:


> The chakra transmitters were required to animate the dead bodies for Nagato's paths. The edos are already animated through Kabuto's technique. The Rinnegan is what controls them. My best guess anyway.



No, Nagato used those rods to send his chakra to the bodies so he could control them(aka give them his Rinnegan). To reanimate dead bodies, Nagato used King of Hell to revive them.

And right now these new Pains doesn't have any transmitters, but yet they have the Rinnegan and Sharingans on their heads. How the fuck is Madara feeding them his chakra?

And don't fucking tell because of Edo Tensei, since it wouldn't make any sense. Damn Kishi, this last page didn't make any sense at all. 

I could buy this shit if next week it is revealed that Madara used some kind of tag or putted those transmitters inside them (since their bodies are dust anyway, so I assume you could put stuff inside them) it would be a real advantage, since shinobies couldn't take those tags/transmitters off.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 22, 2011)

They'll be fodderized soon enough.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 22, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> No, the chakra transmitters were required to send Nagato's chakra to the bodies so he could control them, it was Nagato's reviving abilities that animated them.
> 
> This chapter's last page didn't make any sense if speaking the truth...


Technically speaking I think he needed them to efficiently transmit chakra over long distances.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 22, 2011)

Well if those Pains have all the same powers as the previous six Pains had, then these ones would be obviously stronger. Why? Because they already have their Jinchuuriki powers, and Madara added Sharingan too. And this time they don't need to be revived, since they are Edo Tensei summmons, so they reconstruct their bodies. I'm afraid this time Naruto can't defeat these Pains.

But since they only have one Rinnegan it's very hard to tell if they could do in example, as powerful Shinra Tensei as what God Realm did to destroy Konoha.


----------



## navy (Jun 22, 2011)

Danchou said:


> They'll be fodderized soon enough.



Somehow i doubt that.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 22, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Technically speaking I think he needed them to efficiently transmit chakra over long distances.



Yet he shooted one of those to Naruto, trying to make him one of his Pain so he could control Naruto and capture him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 22, 2011)

causesobad said:


> But it's not necessarily the same jutsu used by Nagato. They may be transplanted eyes, which is a completely different story.



That is a completely different story. And that isn't Pain rikodou.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know but something just tells me Madara just gave the Naruto-Verse a HUGE powerup.


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jun 22, 2011)

Makes me realize exactly how fucked Madara would have been without Kabuto. The Zetsus would be hella weaker and without Edo Tensei I would wager the majority of them would be destroyed in the first day. It would basically be Madara and Gedou Mazou against 6 villages.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Well if those Pains have all the same powers as the previous six Pains had, then these ones would be obviously stronger. Why? Because they already have their Jinchuuriki powers, and Madara added Sharingan too. And this time they don't need to be revived, since they are Edo Tensei summmons, so they reconstruct their bodies. I'm afraid this time Naruto can't defeat these Pains.
> 
> But since they only have one Rinnegan it's very hard to tell if they could do in example, as powerful Shinra Tensei as what God Realm did to destroy Konoha.



They're former Jinchuuriki; if anyone of them is capable of even performing Shinra Tensei, then I'm betting they could pull off a pretty big one.


----------



## Combine (Jun 22, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> No, Nagato used those rods to send his chakra to the bodies so he could control them(aka give them his Rinnegan). To reanimate dead bodies, Nagato used King of Hell to revive them.


Quit making stuff up. When was it ever stated at all that Nagato used the King of Hell to revive the corpses? That makes no sense at all. The chakra rods are to animate the dead bodies and give them a chakra circulatory system of sorts so they could be used, the Rinnegan is what controls their actions.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> No, Nagato used those rods to send his chakra to the bodies so he could control them(aka give them his Rinnegan). To reanimate dead bodies, Nagato used King of Hell to revive them.
> 
> And right now these new Pains doesn't have any transmitters, but yet they have the Rinnegan and Sharingans on their heads. How the fuck is Madara feeding them his chakra?
> 
> ...



Makes perfect sense.
Itachi showed us with tensha fuin:amaterasu, that kekkei genkai could be sealed into others. It literally rewrites the chakra and body of the target. Itachi's was a temporary transcription, but madara's was probably permanent.

We know that tensha fuin can be modified, since itachi modified it so that amaterasu would be cast once when madara's sharingan was seen.

So, madara, whom taught itachi about the mangekyou, and educated him after he left konoha, probably taught him the transcription seal.
Even if he didn't the idea behind it isn't mindblowingly tough.

Nagato also had shoten no jutsu as well. and then there is karasu bunshin... the point is, transfering your kekkei genkai is a simple procedure.

You need two things.
1. A way to rewrite your DNA and chakra onto an individual.
This can be done actively through a ninpou, or passively through fuinjutsu.

2. A bit of both for the jutsu to copy.
Simple. Little bit of blood.

Madara could take the O-fuda jutsushiki, which already was set to change the amount of chakra output, behavior, and performance of the edo tensei kuchiyose, and he simply writes into the O-fuda the tensha fuin jutsu.
That way any ability of his choosing, like rin'negan and sharingan, are written into the tag, and whomever has the tag inside of them, develops the jutsu.

So, the O-fuda gives Madara control of the Summons, AND gives them The rin'negan and the sharingan.

Because they don't know how to use the eyes, madara spent all night getting them used to it.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I think we should wait for other translations.
> That's nuts.
> 
> And what a massive investment to make in bodies you don't even plan to use long term.
> ...



exactly.i would assume that he changed their eyes just without the rods.but not really a transplant.or there is a possibility to somehow create limited copies of the eyes controled by the main true one.perhaps similar to shoten clone,or some advanced cloning abbilty associated with the rinnegan as one of its main sight abbilities requieres multiply Rinnegan eyes.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 22, 2011)

sanji's left eye said:


> Makes me realize exactly how fucked Madara would have been without Kabuto. The Zetsus would be hella weaker and without Edo Tensei I would wager the majority of them would be destroyed in the first day. It would basically be Madara and Gedou Mazou against 6 villages.



To be fair, without Kabuto, Naruto wouldn't have sensed Kinkaku going 6 tails and might not have learned about the war, so the White Zetsu would have been wrecking havoc for far longer (though, yeah, without the Edo zombies and the White Zetsu beiong powered up there would be a whole lot less of them and whole lot more Alliance soldiers to go through).

Overall, it looks like Madara's plans were crap before Kabuto showed up.  The Zetsu clones would have been weaker, and there would have been far less Alliance casualties unless he rampaged with Gedou Mazou a lot (which opens up the risk of someone damaging Gedou Mazou).


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess that 5 tails bastard is the demon pain since he looks like the only one who could hide some brand new faces.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 22, 2011)

Combine said:


> Quit making stuff up. When was it ever stated at all that Nagato used the King of Hell to revive the corpses? That makes no sense at all. The chakra rods are to animate the dead bodies and give them a chakra circulatory system of sorts so they could be used, the Rinnegan is what controls their actions.



Here Nagato is reviving Demon Path with King of Hell:


And here it is explained that Nagato needs chakra transmitters to control the bodies:


Edit: Okay, maybe I explained it little confusing, but what I meant was, that Nagato needed to put chakra transmitters on the dead bodies so his chakra could enter into them so the bodies could be taken over by Nagato and then he could control them.

But right now, there are no transmitters of Madara's Six Paths of Pain, so how he got control over them?


----------



## Nedeti (Jun 22, 2011)

Combine said:


> The chakra transmitters were required to animate the dead bodies for Nagato's paths. The edos are already animated through Kabuto's technique. The Rinnegan is what controls them. My best guess anyway.
> 
> Technically that makes Madara's job easier than Nagato since he doesn't need to spend energy keeping the bodies animated and can focus simply on control.



This. Remember without the rods, the bodies could not move. Nagato still got the master medal on this.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2011)

What I don't understand is, why did Madara say the 6 Edo Jinchuukirs with the eye powers are not in his tastes? Why the fuck implement the eyes in them then?

That line makes me think they are weaker then the original 6 paths. He was pissed when Nagato died and shocked the 6 paths were defeated, he doesn't prefer the new paths but he has no choice.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Trent said:


> Madara _does _know Edo Tensei and has the original bodies of all the jinchuurikis who had their bijuus extracted.
> 
> _*But*_ there already is a second set of Edo jinchuurikis around so their souls will be present within Kabuto's Edo zombies.
> 
> ...



But they are because they have the darkened eye around the Sharingan.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 22, 2011)

They'll definetely have some jinchurriki powers, it's probably just so that he can see through all of them and give them more power. Let's not forget they are on the statue that has their tailed-beasts and chakra.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> I guess that 5 tails bastard is the demon pain since he looks like the only one who could hide some brand new faces.



he is no robot.but an organic edo body.i agree that he will be used as demon pain.but he will show demon realm powers which are basicly body transformation  powers as were described at least once in the DB3 when refering to one of demon realm jutsus.
he will transform his body like the last one did and perhaps in new ways as well.


----------



## gawsome (Jun 22, 2011)

To be honest Im not sure the whole thing makes any sense in the slightest.

If the sharingan/rinnegan are just passed on to the Edos by virtue of them being Madara's vessels (and thus their eyes are a reflection of his) then how is he controlling them? Pain did it by chakra rods recieving _and_ transmitting signals...no evidence of this with Madara or the ETs.

Madara implanting sharingan into ET has its problems too. One - there are 6 Rinnegan involved. Two - ET eyes once removed would just regenerate.

*The only possible explanation that I can make out is that Madara has placed a kunai made of chakra rod material in the skulls of each ET.*

Explanations aside it could very well be bad ass. Seriously hope they aren't just Naruto / Bee fodder - let a combination of the allies take them out instead.


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jun 22, 2011)

G-Man said:


> To be fair, without Kabuto, Naruto wouldn't have sensed Kinkaku going 6 tails and might not have learned about the war, so the White Zetsu would have been wrecking havoc for far longer (though, yeah, without the Edo zombies and the White Zetsu beiong powered up there would be a whole lot less of them and whole lot more Alliance soldiers to go through).
> 
> Overall, it looks like Madara's plans were crap before Kabuto showed up. The Zetsu clones would have been weaker, and there would have been far less Alliance casualties unless he rampaged with Gedou Mazou a lot (which opens up the risk of someone damaging Gedou Mazou).



Good point. Although maybe he would have sensed Gedou Mazou and still come out. You basically just said what I was going to say though lol. Honestly if any were left alive would be a surprise for me. If Yamato made them even twice as strong then hell maybe just double the number that were destroyed to get an estimate as to how many would be destroyed without Yamato? And of course Kinkaku wiped out like a whole division. Then of course ninja like Kakashi and Gai had to deal with 7 swordsman. Gaara/Oonoki have to deal with Kages too. Just makes me realize that the top tiers were busy with Edos. Honestly I do not think any zetsu (maybe a handful) would have survived. Each shinobi can beat 1 of the weak Zetsus. Stronger ninja just take on more than one to cover the slack.

Hopefully Madara has a trump card. Cause I am thinking there would be minimal casualties and virtually all of the Zetsu would be gone without Kabuto. Without Naruto and Bee mind you. Take two jinchurikis, dozens of kage level shinobi, and the might of 6 villages and I doubt 7 bjuu condensed into a statue would be able to stand a chance.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jun 22, 2011)

It seems to me fairly simple.  Madara is in control just like Nagato had control of the Pain bodies.

Kabuto can still dismiss the Edo Tensei jutsu at will - meaning that although Madara has control over what they do, he cannot control their existence.  A good check and balance system.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 22, 2011)

*Gedo Mazo can give tailed-beast chakra back to the edo six path jinchuuriki?*

Madara could give the jinchuuriki their beast chakra so that they can use the same moves that they had before they were captured. Thoughts?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> What I don't understand is, why did Madara say the 6 Edo Jinchuukirs with the eye powers are not in his tastes? Why the fuck implement the eyes in them then?
> 
> That line makes me think they are weaker then the original 6 paths. He was pissed when Nagato died and shocked the 6 paths were defeated, he doesn't prefer the new paths but he has no choice.



They weren't his tastes because madara isn't used to manipulating dead bodies.
That is Kabuto's and Orochimaru's deal. Necromancy.
Madara is moreso used to using his doujutsu to make things happen, so he recreated his doujutsu within the Edo summons.

Customizing them was his way of making the jutsu his. And that is why he called it the second rokudou pain. He is the first gedou, but nagato was the first pain, through using the chakra rods.

By substituting it with Edo tensei, Madara took 3 different ideas:
Doujutsu
Rokudou pain
Edo Tensei

And reshaped them all in his own image.


Madara is used to the chess game of manipulating people. Using necromancy makes it like checkers.
Or should I say Shogi and Go? 

Anyhow, one could see nagato's synchronization with gedou mazou as proof that his paths were stronger. He had more chakra to borrow directly from gedou mazou.

On the flip side, Madara's paths are not powered by his chakra, but instead have a regenerating source from edo tensei. They also have full autonomy and move independent of madara's thoughts, while following his intent to the best of their abilities.

Being able to focus his attention on another task, while letting them do their thing proves VERY useful for madara, and having jinchuuriki as edo tensei practically guarantees they will have large capacities for chakra, since having bijuu naturally increases their own chakra.

Also, Madara cannot burn himself out with gedou mazou, unlike nagato.

He spent so much time getting it out.
I doubt he would go and give it back to them.
He gave them his doujutsu for a reason.

They probably have remnants of the inherant powers granted to them.
water,soap,fire,wind,smoke,lava.
Just like gaara. His bijuu is gone, but he has his sand manipulation and still has a large amount of chakra.

They probably have
chakra
elemental fusion
and doujutsu.

More than enough.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 22, 2011)

*Someone don' goofed.*

The *edo* Jinchuriki are Kabuto's summons. Making them into "Paths" gives Madara control. One of these two guys made a mistake and gave their "partner" a powerful weapon. Basically the question is, who don' goofed?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

kishi probably doesn't know himself


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 22, 2011)

They'll start argueing like a divorcing couple over who gets the kids.


----------



## jso (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is aware how ET works. He might've found a workaround, or some way to disable some of the effects of it. If Kabuto cant re-summon them and Madara has control, they're essentially his now. But for now we're gonna have to wait and see lol.


----------



## Skeith (Jun 22, 2011)

Made a bet thread on this LONG ago.

Part 4 in my sig.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 22, 2011)

What jso said.

*Kabuto:* "Haha! Now I'll just undo the Edo Tensei and I can defeat you!!1"
*Madara:* "lawl k, *_brings back the coffins with his own Edo Tensei_*."

I don't think Madara would ask for Kabuto's consent either, so I think Kabuto got the short end of the stick in this situation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

The one who "don' goofed" was the one who was overconfident and believed himself to be invincible.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The one who "don' goofed" was the one who was overconfident and believed himself to be invincible.



That... doesn't really solve anything...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

*Paths*

Which path do you think each jin represents.

going by this image 

and the last image this chapter 

i go with
han is hell pain
the six tails is animal pain
the 2 tails is deva pain
the 7 tails is animal pain
yagura is ghost pain
roshi is human pain

what you guys think


----------



## N120 (Jun 22, 2011)

Edo jins are just a collection of the *souls*, summoned and attached to 6 sacrifices.

 6-paths jins on the otherhand are just the *corpses *controlled by rinnegan.

That means there are 2 versions of each jin in battle, *soul (edo)vs body(pain)*


----------



## HakuGaara (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they're Kabuto's. He already summoned them earlier, which means he already made the contract with them.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

N120 said:


> that means there are 2 versions of each jin in battle.(soul and body)



I hoped so but it seems it isn't the case  There is unexplainable retcon atm. We can only hope Kishi makes it clear next chapter


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 22, 2011)

N120 said:


> Edo jins are just a collection of the *souls*, summoned and attached to 6 sacrifices.
> 
> 6-paths jins on the otherhand are just the *corpses *controlled by rinnegan.
> 
> That means there are 2 versions of each jin in battle, *soul (edo)vs body(pain)*



Wouldn't that create some sort of paradox thing if they saw eachother?


----------



## applepie123 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Madara and the 6 jinchuurikis of Pain!*

Did anyone else think that madara woulld use the 6 paths or did you think he would stick to holding the power into his body?

i think that this shows that maybe the reason for the 6 paths is mainly to help fight in large battles, like the war, more effectively and use the rinnegan powers more iffeciently.

What do you think Madara meant when he said that "it's not exactly my style"?



Do you believe that the jinchuuriki bodies will retain their abilities? like Gaara, or do their dead bodies hold their old bijuus' chakra? is it possible to hold a bijuu inside a corpse that's been "re-animated" by the rinnegan? oh gosh! i have alot of questions regarding the latest manga chapter!!!!


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Wouldn't that create some sort of paradox thing if they saw eachother?



At least it would perfectly feat in everyhing Kishi bothered to explain so far  For now, modified Edo Tensei's under his control don't make any sense at all


----------



## Godric (Jun 22, 2011)

*How is Madara using the six paths?*

wait a second... how the fuck is madara controlling six bodies?? don't you have to be synced to gedo mazo and have rods sticking out of you ass to control them?
i mean im pretty sure the only way nagato could do it is because he had rods in his back and needed rods placed on the bodies he wanted to use in order for him to control them via chakra channeling. please someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Naruts (Jun 22, 2011)

I await imaginative theories and speculations also.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2011)

Wrong section 




While good in theory that would never work. 




There is no way Kishi could explain away the eradication of 6 Jinchuriki adequately without power level fanboys coming out of the woodwork and raging about how impossible it is


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 22, 2011)

he gave them sharingan also. he is controlling them through sharingan method and not through metal rod method. he is channeling the chakra to their eyes, by possibly genjutsu.


----------



## N120 (Jun 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Wouldn't that create some sort of paradox thing if they saw eachother?



No, why would it? 

The 'bodies' dont have a soul or personality, they are empty puppets of the 6-paths. they dont 'see' anything themselves, madara sees through them.

and the souls(edos) know they are dead, seeing their lifeless bodies isnt going to surprise them


----------



## ISeeVoices (Jun 22, 2011)

Could be cool if they combine their jinchuuriki powers with that of the rinnegan.
Example : bubble guy can suck souls if anyone touches his bubbles . 
Dunno we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## HakuGaara (Jun 22, 2011)

The rods were an ability of Nagato and since Madara isn't Nagato, he is relying on Kabuto's 'relaxed' mode of control (the one he used with Deidara when capturing Yamato). That's my take on things.


----------



## N120 (Jun 22, 2011)

they are not edos, and why merge the threads?


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The one who "don' goofed" was the one who was overconfident and believed himself to be invincible.



But that could be anyon-

Icwutudidthar.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder who has control over them. Kabuto or Madara since the only way they get could Rinniegan is with them being the six path's. But there still also technically Edo-Tensei's.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

They better have new powers unlike Nagato's.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

Pain Rikudou was the only worthy thing in this shit chapter.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Pain Rikudou was the only worthy thing in this shit chapter.



This better include Gedou, 


Otherwise yes.
Saving grace. It's good that naruto is inspired by his parents and all, but I think that could have been condensed.


Jesus, I can't wait to see them fight...
Madara is basically untouchable.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> This better include Gedou,
> 
> 
> Otherwise yes.
> ...



he was untouchable even without them. now he just made it really hard to even reach him since (assuming they are his to control)one would have to first beat them before facing madara himself.
he can just summon them to his place if he wants to,assuming they are summonable like the pain bodies were through animal realm summoning.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> he was untouchable even without them. now he just made it really hard to even reach him since (assuming they are his to control)one would have to first beat them before facing madara himself.
> he can just summon them to his place if he wants to,assuming they are summonable like the pain bodies were through animal realm summoning.


Let's see... Madara has:

Neo Pain Rikudou
Gedo Mazo
And his best pokemon: Sasuke

It's a shame he is gonna lose, the guy deserves win this one.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

where exactly did Pain get the sharingan from again?


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 22, 2011)

They are going to be much harder to deal with than the original Pein since they won't be bound to just one ability. I see Naruto, Bee, Kakashi, Gai, Lee, Neji, and Kiba fighting soon.


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2011)

I would like to think that'd they'd be different, but I'm thinking Kishi is going to have the hosts have the same abilities as the previous paths. It'll be much simpler that way.


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2011)

I fangasmd.
Best page in the chapter.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> he was untouchable even without them. now he just made it really hard to even reach him since (assuming they are his to control)one would have to first beat them before facing madara himself.
> he can just summon them to his place if he wants to,assuming they are summonable like the pain bodies were through animal realm summoning.


Well, I think they are Edo zombies,
but as we have seen, edo zombies can summon edo zombies, and the summoner can ALWAYS summon them.

I think they just have tensha fuin written into their O-fuda.






AoshiKun said:


> Let's see... Madara has:
> 
> Neo Pain Rikudou
> Gedo Mazo
> ...


He really does. 
He was already somewhat prepared to fight, kept seeing new advantages and snatched them up, quick as lighting.

Bogard kabuto into giving up one of the most dangerous jutsu? Check.
Steal his rin'negan back from konan? check.
Steal RS's weapons from the field of battle? Check.

Every new piece that hits the field is his for the taking.

And sasuke??? He Is a loosing gamble, but at first, he will be a giant boon.



Fireworks said:


> I would like to think that'd they'd be different, but I'm thinking Kishi is going to have the hosts have the same abilities as the previous paths. It'll be much simpler that way.


I am pretty sure they have all of them, since they aren't animated with the Rokudou pain possession jutsu.

Nagato had to split his consciousness, thus couldn't use more than one path at a time. Also, It seems like each jutsu can only be used in one frequency, so only the paths tuned to receive the correct jutsu would work.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2011)

I voted for Kabuto's, then thought that since the two of them are allies in this war maybe Madara arranged something with Kabuto and brought up the idea to use the Sharingan & Rin'nengan on the Jinchuurikis, probably to power-them up even more.

However the theory that these are actually the real corpses of the Jinchuurikis, now turned into Pain Paths, makes sense, but in that case it'll kinda end up lessening the relevance of the Edo Jins. I have mixed feelings about seeing 2 different sets of the same characters in the battlefield and also of they just showing Doujutsu powers instead of their Bijuu abilities. 

Kishimoto maybe is doing this to put some power ground between them & Madara.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 22, 2011)

*Stacking the Deck: The Six Paths of Madara*

Okay this thread will be about the potential powers of Madara's Rikudo.


Okay we've got....

Shinra Tensei

Sealing Absorption Seal

King of Hell (Which becomes redundant)

Multiple Animal Summoning

Soul Reading and Sealing

And unknown powers of what the New Ashura Realm can do.

In addition Madara himself has all of that plus...

Gedo Mazu

Izanagi

Phasing

Spiral Warp

Spiral Warp Teleport

And there's a reasonable possibility that he has Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi, and Susano'o and a wilder possibility that he also has Kamui.

And we're not even finished.

How about the fact that through the Jinchuriki he has, 


Steam Ninjutsu 
Bubble Ninjutsu 
Lava Release 
Fuu probably has flight 
Yagura was a perfect jinchuriki and we know how powerful that is
Yugito was a Kumogakure jonin and we've all been educated on what that means too.

And here's the twist....they're all Edo Tensei! Which means unlike with Pain himself, you can't even eliminate one, by damn one, by damn one, by damn one...they just keep coming back. 

Only easy way Naruto can win is if he can appeal to some common jinchuriki bond. Although Naruto gets the benefit of the doubt as he at least stood against the last Six Paths.

Can anyone else, think of any abilities that he may possess that I may have missed.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

You forgot Kohaku no Jōhei (Amber Purifying Pot).


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2011)

Sharingan prediction as well as sharingan copying ability. (basically generic sharingan abilities)
And the mind control abilities he's displayed as well.
Also, they all have rinnegan... do they have the shared vision?

Madara really is one giant tonne of overkill.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 22, 2011)

Neo Pain is more or less explicitly stated to have the abilities of the original Pain.

Thus for them I'd expect to have Rinnegan abilities + some degree of S/T jutsu + their steam, lava, etc powers.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jun 22, 2011)

They seem really haxx right now but we've seen how the previous edo were handled. If they are handled like the other edo, then I'll say It was bad ass while it lasted.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Sharingan.
This gives them insane visual acuity. Good luck hiding, using trickery, or anything.
No genjutsu, no taijutsu, hell, with edo tensei, ninjutsu only temporarily blows them up.
Also, all that was a genjutsu. 

Rin'negan.
When they use jutsu, they use it at the most powerful capacity. It's maximizing every jutsu they perform.
Not only that but it allows them to use path jutsu.

absorbtion
gravity
exorcism
Summoning(possibly)
Robotics(not likely)
Enma(surely)
And all of them get all of those. Unlike the original rokudou pain, they control themselves, thus are all gedou.


Regeneration
They will not die. They will not give up. They will not falter.


Soulessness
They do what they are told, without stopping.
Fail? Don't worry. Got some stamina coming back right now.
Pain? So what. Orders must be followed.




Funny thing is, they are arguably stronger than madara right now.
If they were let off the leash, all hell would break loose.


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2011)

> Funny thing is, they are arguably stronger than madara right now.



Soul sucking and warping disagrees.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm hoping for something new altogether. I hope Madara - somehow - defines his own 6 Path Powers.

I know it's a long shot, but it would be awesome.


----------



## WT (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, here's my take on it:

1) Pein's 6 paths are dead bodies and thus, 

Black chakra rods are used to control them

2) Madara's 6 paths are zombies and can move all by themselves, however, are controlled by Kabuto.

Madara uses the Sharingan implants to remove this control from Kabuto and thus can control them himself. Note, he doesn't need the metal rods since they move by themselves.

The Rinnegan however, is used to link the eyesight. Madara is capable of seeing what they see as well. 

As far as abilities go, the Jinchurriki's have their own unique abilities that they used in life. 

This to me sounds the most logical outcome.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 22, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> Okay, here's my take on it:
> 
> 1) Pein's 6 paths are dead bodies and thus,
> 
> ...



This is also what I think will *most* likely happen.....having 7 puedo gods running around is just TOOOO hax, Madara would *literally* be invincible if he can controlled 6 people with Sharingan + Rinnegan + Bujii control


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

No chibaku tensei?


----------



## ovanz (Jun 22, 2011)

And the secret ems jutsu wich probably is izanami (the wife of izanagi in japan myths) or whatever.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 22, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> Okay, here's my take on it:
> 
> 1) Pein's 6 paths are dead bodies and thus,
> 
> ...



It's all BROKEN AS HELL!!! 

I have to agree, if instead of the original Six Path's abilities he used the default jinchuriki abilities that would be a far better way of differentiating but anyway you look at it, he just deebo'd Aizen out of his cheapest boss spot (*Move Bitch!*).

I had forgotten all about the genjutsu factor. And didn't think to include the linked vision. Well...this is the rematch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Well when you put it that way. 


Naruto still solos.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Soul sucking and warping disagrees.


And he didn't teach them this why?
With the addition of the sharingan, genjutsu just won't work, and he did spend all day with them teaching them how to use their eyes.
Keeping warping and one of the paths away from them is kind of futile.
If you are awesome enough to use the jutsu, and modify it to carry sharingan and rin'negan, chances are you aren't going to hold much back.

The power he has over them is the fact that he has the same thing, BUT can end their lives instantly with a handseal.
Also, they have no wills.

Just weapons. Why not optimize?



Klue said:


> I'm hoping for something new altogether. I hope Madara - somehow - defines his own 6 Path Powers.
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but it would be awesome.


See, I think the paths DO define madara.
Not so much asura path 

But the idea of being a heretic. The paths are a hindu visualization of life on earth, and show what one's dharma is. The way they should live life.
Madara shatters all the preconceived notions on how one should live, and he does it HIS way.
This is his world, as he says. He is not the world's. He is outside of it, thus is a heretic.

Rikudou taught about living in harmony, and nagato spoke on being god. However, god truly lives within samsara as well, and experience of the Heretical path was something madara GAVE nagato. He didn't originally understand it.

Because of that, I Think, madara as the second rikudou, was the one who truly created the paths. Rikudou did create the heavenly path, but madara surely was the one who descended down the wheel of samsara, and eventually escaped it altogether. 



White Tiger said:


> Okay, here's my take on it:
> 
> 1) Pein's 6 paths are dead bodies and thus,
> 
> ...



So, why don't the zombies reject the eyes? they maintain the form they came in. FOREVER. And why would'nt madara simply... IDK, Use the contract sealing jutsu? Re-summon them back at the house?

Maybe use the phasing jutsu to stick his hand in their heads, pull the kunai out? Replace it with his own? And even better, use a jutsu to give the bodies the spiritual energy of a rasengan and the sharingan, since the bodies can be modified, and the Edo tensei jutsu recreates the body depending on the idea of the spirit.

If he implants the chakra of a sharingan and a rin'negan into the body, it would then automatically change to suit the spiritual energy inside of it.

And then there is the problem of the linked vision only working because of the rokudou no pain jutsu, which uses the metal as a catalyst to split the consciousness and chakra of an individual into multiple bodies.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Arguably, since madara taught them how to use their eyes, they would have ALL of nagato's paths.
> Honestly, madara probably taught those to nagato. So to say the rin'negan, gedou mazou, or even the paths belong to nagato exclusively would be... incorrect.
> 
> Sharingan cannot copy kekkei genkai, and if the paths ARE indeed kekkei genkai, that would imply he had experience with them before nagato, since he can use ningendou and said they were his.
> ...



I said they will have different powers than Nagato's because Madara said: "I sightly customized them to my tastes though"

Which means that they will not be the same as Nagato's pains.


----------



## WT (Jun 22, 2011)

Joakim3 said:


> This is also what I think will *most* likely happen.....having 7 puedo gods running around is just TOOOO hax, Madara would *literally* be invincible if he can controlled 6 people with Sharingan + Rinnegan + Bujii control





Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> It's all BROKEN AS HELL!!!
> 
> I have to agree, if instead of the original Six Path's abilities he used the default jinchuriki abilities that would be a far better way of differentiating but anyway you look at it, he just deebo'd Aizen out of his cheapest boss spot (*Move Bitch!*).
> 
> I had forgotten all about the genjutsu factor. And didn't think to include the linked vision. Well...this is the rematch.



Yeah, this gives Madara a lot of power. However, it would be awesome though. The only thing that's hindering him at the moment is Kabuto.

I speculate Kabuto will be "taken care of" very soon.


----------



## Perzian (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess Naruto will have to learn some Uzumaki sealing techniques now. You can at least get rid of the Edo's that way.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> I said they will have different powers than Nagato's because Madara said: "I sightly customized them to my tastes though"
> 
> Which means that they will not be the same as Nagato's pains.



I believe he meant how he used edo-tensei as the base, rather than corpses.
And a sharingan in one eye, rather than having them use rin'negan exclusively.

However, there is always a chance you are correct. After all, who said their were only six paths of the rin'negan? Nagato only knew six. most weren't extremely unique anyway. Shit, I'd argue that only... four were legitimate powers of the rin'negan in the first place.

Tendou,gakidou,ningendou,and narakudou, and even three of those make me feel iffy. 
*Narakudou is for sure*, but the others could be duplicated through some other means quite easily.
Ninpou is magic that allows for most things in nature to be controlled , SO, it wouldn't be a stretch to say that the paths were favorited jutsu that somehow require the rin'negan to work, yet are not actually douryouku.

Eh, that thing is mysterious.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is finally receiving the hype he deserves as final villain.
I hope see some new Rinnegan techniques coming from him.


----------



## WT (Jun 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So, why don't the zombies reject the eyes? they maintain the form they came in. FOREVER. And why would'nt madara simply... IDK, Use the contract sealing jutsu? Re-summon them back at the house?



I don't quite understand what you are trying to say? Are you saying that since the Zombies are bound to regenerate whilst their "living" aspects, i.e. the Sharingan and Rinnegan are not, then it would be possible to target the Zombie's sharingan and rinnegan? If destroyed they will not regenerate?

That is a good point, however, it is important to mention that when the Kyubi was under Madara's control as seen by the following panels:

1) while
2) while

A Sharingan was projected onto its eyes.

I believe this is the similar case with the Edo's. There is no implant, only a projection which allows for control. 

Its the same with Rinnegan. I don't believe Nagato actually implanted several Rinnegan into the dead bodies. It was a projection brought about by a Jutsu. 

Hence, the Sharingan is to control them, whilst the Rinnegan is to link eyesight (in my opinion).


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto is after the Sharingan.

Why would Madara give Kabuto sharingans + rinnegans without getting anything in return?

It's Madara's power in control of these hosts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 22, 2011)

i am impressed that madara put jinchuurikis out with rinnegan and sharingan



and its funny to expect that sasuke with EMS might be even stronger than those jinchuuriki with rinnegan+sharingan, because kishi would never hold the weaker to fight naruto later


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> But they are because they have the darkened eye around the Sharingan.



The Jins corpses would have darkened eyes too, wouldn't they? That's just a sign that shows the body is a dead one. 



ZiharkXVI said:


> It seems to me fairly simple.  Madara is in control just like Nagato had control of the Pain bodies.
> 
> Kabuto can still dismiss the Edo Tensei jutsu at will - meaning that although Madara has control over what they do, he cannot control their existence.  A good check and balance system.



Although even with this scenario, since Madara now knows Edo Tensei and already possesses all the actual bodies of the Jins (IF these aren't the 6 Path of Jins we've been presented), he'd just have to warp 6 fodders to immediately get the 6 Edo jins again then re-cast the 6 Path jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

imagine them with madaras space time jutsu and shirina tensei or the S/T jutsu with ghost ability they would absorb your powers easy. wonder if roshi will have his lava, the 6 tails his bubbles, han his steam.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait something that has been bothering me is are they the original bodies or the edo'd ones? If they are the edo ones does this mean that Kabuto retains control? If they aren't the edo'd ones does this mean that there are also edo'd ones running around? I mean we know that Edo Tensei recreates bodies do you could in theory have two sets.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 22, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> Okay, here's my take on it:
> 
> 1) Pein's 6 paths are dead bodies and thus,
> 
> ...



Beautifully said. I went through a number of possibilities, and I came up with something similar. 

Basically, they are "Pain Rikudou" only in that they have shared vision and are controlled by the Gedou. They should have only limited doujutsu, or just none at all, and rely entirely on their jinchuuriki abilities and shared vision.


----------



## z3g4 (Jun 22, 2011)

They are fodder jinchuuriki and they will be used to hype naruto


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 22, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Wait something that has been bothering me is are they the original bodies or the edo'd ones? If they are the edo ones does this mean that Kabuto retains control? If they aren't the edo'd ones does this mean that there are also edo'd ones running around? I mean we know that Edo Tensei recreates bodies do you could in theory have two sets.



I am also wondering this. Plus, I'll be pissed if this means we don't see any of the Jinchuuriki's abilities, but rather generic Six Paths of (Pain) techniques from them now. I wanted to see some of their actual fighting styles, even if it means lame and cut-short scenes like with Hanzou.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Jun 22, 2011)

Why those are edos

-Dark around the eyes 
-cracking face and body


----------



## ♣Doflamingo♣ (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto's Edos but Madara's powers. That's what I understood


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> And he didn't teach them this why?
> With the addition of the sharingan, genjutsu just won't work, and he did spend all day with them teaching them how to use their eyes.
> Keeping warping and one of the paths away from them is kind of futile.
> If you are awesome enough to use the jutsu, and modify it to carry sharingan and rin'negan, chances are you aren't going to hold much back.
> ...



I agree that Madara is more of a heretic than Nagato, but the six paths seemed to be a technique of necessity for Nagato. Even Madara declares it isn't to his tastes. There's no reason he couldn't have chosen corpses of his own choosing for it, he selected the Jinchuriki so I don't think the Six Paths technique is his style.

I'm not sure if the chakra rods are mandatory for the technique, especially if it is directly related to the Yamanaka clan techniques or shikon no Jutsu.

Nagato himself mentioned that at close range he could control people through sheer force of chakra. If Madara is going to fight on the frontline with his paths, then he may not need the rods, as they may compsensate for range.

To say nothing of the complexities of adapting the technique for Edo Tensei.


Motochika said:


> Wait something that has been bothering me is are they the original bodies or the edo'd ones? If they are the edo ones does this mean that Kabuto retains control? If they aren't the edo'd ones does this mean that there are also edo'd ones running around? I mean we know that Edo Tensei recreates bodies do you could in theory have two sets.


That occurred to me as well. Akatsuki drained all the Jinchuriki present save one. Which means they had access to all of the bodies. It is a simple enough matter for them to be stored. The only one who is iffy is Yagura, as he was killed by Kirigakure, but it would be a simple matter for Madara to sneak in and steal his corpse.

On the other hand they all appeared with the rest of the Edo Tensei and their eyes have the black Sclera condition of an Edo Tensei.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you missed chibaku tensei, shisui-like genjutsu, and Hashirama's power (mokuton)

Man, talk about being an invincible immortal...


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 22, 2011)

At this point, you have to accept that Kabuto and Madara are working _together_ as a team. So the bodies are Edo tensei summons from Kabuto, but Madara is in control of them.


----------



## thunderbear (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's something I don't understand; if the 6 paths of pain/madara/rikudou take a different rikudou ability and only use that ability, then what is the point of using jinchuuriki's bodies? If the powers and chakra come from Super Madara then why would the hosts of his divided powers matter?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 23, 2011)

*The perfect 6 Paths of Pain.*

I mean really....

1. Immortal.

2. Sharingan.

3. Former Jinchuuriki's, and if Gaara is any example then they have likely retained some of their former powers.

4. Massive chakra pools.

5. Madara and Kabuto as controllers.

These qualities when combined with default 6 Paths of Pain abilities make it simply amazing. Bee and Naruto by all means shouldn't be able to defeat this jutsu. Unlike Nagato's 6 Paths of Fodder this line up is quality.


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Well, I think they are Edo zombies,
> but as we have seen, edo zombies can summon edo zombies, and the summoner can ALWAYS summon them.
> 
> I think they just have tensha fuin written into their O-fuda.
> ...



i really doubt they will have all of them.as the pain jutsu they are supposed to have one abbility each.one realm for each body thus we have 6 bodies overall, each representing one realm.this hasnt been changed.the question is madara's way of controling them being different than nagatos own way of control.the way of control and perhaps additional jin powers or a different variety within the 6 realms powers.considering there are actually multiply sections within the realms themselves like for ex the Naraka realm which is split into 8 hot narakas and 8 cold narakas that can open the way to a different set of powers within the mentioned realm.there are multiply types of devas as well and if kishi really wants to go there ,there are supposed to be 31 realms and sub realms overall as part of the samsara cycle.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 23, 2011)

Most convenient part, in my opinion, is their massive chakra pools so Madara wont have to strain himself (unlike Nagato) to keep them up and running.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if they act exactly like the previous Paths and only have one particular jutsu they can use. If so, then they're not exactly frightening.

I guarantee you that Kishi will not have all of them together. If they are then they will be unbeatable.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 23, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> I mean really....
> 
> 1. Immortal.
> 
> ...



Kyubi: Naruto, there is something I haven't tell you in long time and I think I should tell you now..

Naruto: What is it?

Kyubi: My bijuudama and chakra claw are not only excellent in doing physical damage..it also damage souls and halt any regeneration....Basically, it can even kills immortal if you want to...

Naruto: ...Really?

Madara/Kabuto: Wait..I never heard this before...When does this come from?

Edo Jinchiruki: Madara! We are not signed for THIS!


----------



## Yuna (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto has massive quantities of Chaka because he's an Uzumaki and his seal was designed in a way that made a little bit of Kyuubi's Chakra constantly leak into his body, acclimatizing him and growing his Chakra pool. No other Jinchuuriki, not even Bee as far as I know, have been said to have had massive quantities of Chakra just for being Jinchuuriki.

Remember in Part I? Temari (or Kankurou) stated (in their thoughts) that Gaara's personal sand shield (the non-automatic one) requires massive amounts of Chakra to keep up and that Gaara was quickly running out of Chakra (against Lee). If Gaara had massive quantities of Chakra on account of being a Jinchuuriki, this wouldn't really have been an issue.

Being a Jinchuuriki =/= Automatically being a Chakra monster

Bee gets help from Hachibi. Naruto gets help from his heritage and seal.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto will know that "the real one isn't here", is as fast as Minato, can sense evil, and has the most powerful bijuu. The main character is custom built to take him down.


----------



## auem (Jun 23, 2011)

vered said:


> i really doubt they will have all of them.as the pain jutsu they are supposed to have one abbility each.one realm for each body thus we have 6 bodies overall, each representing one realm.this hasnt been changed.the question is madara's way of controling them being different than nagatos own way of control.the way of control and perhaps additional jin powers or a different variety within the 6 realms powers.considering there are actually multiply sections within the realms themselves like for ex the Naraka realm which is split into 8 hot narakas and 8 cold narakas that can open the way to a different set of powers within the mentioned realm.*there are multiply types of devas as well and if kishi really wants to go there ,there are supposed to be 31 realms and sub realms overall as part of the samsara cycle*.



god forbid..cussing


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably gonna use his sharingan to control it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 23, 2011)

> I wonder if they act exactly like the previous Paths and only have one particular jutsu they can use. If so, then they're not exactly frightening.


Why wouldn't they be? They would still be 5 times as dangerous as any of Nagato's Pains ever were.



> Being a Jinchuuriki =/= Automatically being a Chakra monster


It does make you a chakra monster though. Bijuus are masses of chakra lol. Samehada ate all of Bee's chakra to iirc andit was a significant amount, it made Samehada trip out and get huge like Kisame had never seen before. This was before Bee asked to borrow chakra from the 8-tails. 

Chances are these Pain Jinchuuriki's have a decent amount of chakra.


----------



## Obli (Jun 23, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Kyubi: Naruto, there is something I haven't tell you in long time and I think I should tell you now..
> 
> Naruto: What is it?
> 
> ...



Hahaha, <insert random asspull>


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto will still pwn them as a showcase for KCM 

Anyone thinking otherwise is kidding themselves


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

This is so *awesome*.

Kishimoto steppin' it up pek

Sharingan+rinnegan+Jinchuuriki=EPICwin


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 23, 2011)

More or less brings the point home that Sage Mode won't be enough this time against Neo Pain.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> *Neo Pain*.



I like the sound of that. :ho


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

That's why a Yamanaka needs to mind rape Kabuto and make him cancel ET.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Too bad Ino is the only non fodder one, and she's busy.


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2011)

Main danger is that they are ET (can regenerate from physical attacks and have unlimited chakra). Personally idk why author created them. This Pain will be impossible to beat without massive amount of PNJ.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 23, 2011)

Why would Madara control them? They don't have chakra receivers. He should be able to see through their Rinnegans, though.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

For the sake of sanity, I'm hoping they have some special Rinnegan+Sharingan powers and not the ones you outlined - not even the unique Pain Techniques.

Honestly, I would rather see something fresh, and not an upgrade of what we've seen previously. I say that although they are clearly an upgrade of what we've seen before.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 23, 2011)

vegeta2002 said:


> Naruto will know that "the real one isn't here", is as fast as Minato, can sense evil, and has the most powerful bijuu. The main character is custom built to take him down.



Fortunately. Still Naruto doesn't have a perfect defense against genjutsu nor a space time ninjutsu counter. It's not gonna be easy. He's also been denied his Kage Bunshin, which would be the great equalizer in this situation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

The only real question is how Naruto will stop the Edo Tensei zombies? Maybe he learned the Uzumaki sealing techniques while we weren't looking after all.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

To me, this just adds more credence to Kabuto sending Itachi and Nagato after them. They're really the only pair that could actually pull it off, thanks to their own insane techniques.


----------



## seastone (Jun 23, 2011)

Given that they seem like the previous six path of pain, jinchuuriki will have a single path ability each. 

More so if Madara's abilities get passed on 

-genjutsu
-Izanagi
-S/T jutsu(phasing, teleporting)

If all of the paths get these or like with the previous path. They only get one of his abilities per path. 




dark messiah verdandi said:


> And he didn't teach them this why?



The same reason why the previous six paths of pain were limited to only one jutsu each in battle. More so that even their Rinnegan jutsu were watered down versions. 

The six paths while strong together don't have the same capabilities as the 7th one.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 23, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> Given that they seem like the previous six path of pain, jinchuuriki will have a single path ability each.
> 
> More so if Madara's abilities get passed on
> 
> ...



But do you think it will be a Path of Pain power, or their Jinchuriki skills?

Not to mention that Gedo Mazu is out and possesses all of their Biju.


----------



## seastone (Jun 23, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> But do you think it will be a Path of Pain power, or their Jinchuriki skills?



I think it will be like Deva path that Nagato used. He is able to control rain(probably an ability Yahiko had given his personality and affinity for water) but only one path ability. 

So each jinchuuriki will retrain their ability with the addition of a path ability. 

Though the unsure area is the sharingan. 



> Not to mention that Gedo Mazu is out and possesses all of their Biju.



Yes but I do wonder if Madara will expend their chakra anymore. He used a lot on the Zetsu army and he needs it for the Juubi.


----------



## Lahickson (Jun 23, 2011)

did anyone think madara modified the jutsu. His pain is the combination of two jutsus not just one. With the rinnegan there isnt anything madara couldnt do.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 23, 2011)

The whole Shinobi Alliance is screwed.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 23, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I agree that Madara is more of a heretic than Nagato, but the six paths seemed to be a technique of necessity for Nagato. Even Madara declares it isn't to his tastes. There's no reason he couldn't have chosen corpses of his own choosing for it, he selected the Jinchuriki so I don't think the Six Paths technique is his style.


Right... When I say the path techniques, Rokudou techniques I mean Gedou,tendou,asuradou,ningendou,chikudou,gakidou,and narakudou.
Their associated techniques. Not the Rokudou no pain reanimation technique.

That was essential for the emaciated Pain.
Lets just say Pain technique to differentiate from the paths that were used with it..

The paths were TOTALLY madara's style, but Nagato was more of rehashing of the sage. He idolized the sage and wanted to be like him, so madara gave him the keys to the kingdom, but they were to the kingdom of hell, something nagato wasn't really seeing why that was dangerous.

Nagato undoubtedly learned the paths from madara, since he didn't show a single trace of knowing them for the three years that he knew madara, but suddenly, he had all these things that madara knows. Madara's summon, and is the CEO of madara's terrorist cell.





> I'm not sure if the chakra rods are mandatory for the technique, especially if it is directly related to the Yamanaka clan techniques or shikon no Jutsu.
> 
> Nagato himself mentioned that at close range he could control people through sheer force of chakra. If Madara is going to fight on the frontline with his paths, then he may not need the rods, as they may compsensate for range.


You have a point there.



> To say nothing of the complexities of adapting the technique for Edo Tensei.


I think this is the money. Madara WANTED edo tensei.



MaskedMenace said:


> The same reason why the previous six paths of pain were limited to only one jutsu each in battle. More so that even their Rinnegan jutsu were watered down versions.
> 
> The six paths while strong together don't have the same capabilities as the 7th one.


Incorrect. All of the paths had legitimate rin'negan. You can see that It wasn't activated through most of their fights. When the pupil dilates, it is in an active phase. All of them were capable of doing so.

Because of that, and the fact that little to none of the powers were actually douryouku, one could argue that the paths require the presence of the rin'negan's affinities, but aren't actually douryouku.
It was said that the rin'negan allows use and mastery of ALL JUTSU, so it may infact have more than the affinity towards the elements. It may have something that makes creating jutsu easier. Some form of inspirational trait.

I would say that the Pain reanimation technique splits your ability to conceptualize as well. The less focus you can divert, the less actions you can spend spiritual energy on since you have less focus, thus having one pain technique simplifies things so much that you can program the split to encompass on type of thought, which is what jutsu require.


Also, it may have to do with the different frequencies of chakra needed.
To send a clear signal, a certain spiritual wavelength, that is Idea would be needed to keep them all clearly functioning, because simply thinking left, in one wavelength would make ALL of them go left.
It's like controling six RC cars.

You have to think red left, Blue up, yellow northeast, green right.
Allocating paths to each body makes it easier to divide the signals.
If one is preta, preta signals always go to one body. It was a managerial choice, not a deficiency in their eyes. A smart modification.

Giving the paths all Gedou Abilities means you have to think as a gedou for six more bodies. Too many options.

However, with edo tensei, the familiars all have independant consciousness.
Even if they are turned into killing machines, they have all of their faculties, but all spiritual energies devoted towards things other than murder are curbed, so they become pure in a way.

With that purity, their doujutsu become far more dangerous.
Nagato was still bound to a code of ethics, and even if they were severe, they were valid. Madara's code is the original uchiha code. Power first.
Nothing matters after. Power is the most important thing, so if the edo are more powerful without wills, he will extinguish them.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jun 23, 2011)

*On Madara's Six Paths...*

Do you think Madara is going to split up the Rinnegan powers between all the paths like Nagato did? Like one of them has Deva Path powers, one has Human Path powers etc.
The second thing that makes me wonder is whether the six paths still have Madara's Sharingan powers (the spiral warp jutsu/intangibility). Edo Tensei Jins with Rinnegan powers, intangibility and spiral teleport? Most broken shit in the manga ever.
But of course, Naruto is going to Rasengan them to hell


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 23, 2011)

Will he split the paths?
If he want's to split the power. I assume that he spent the night teaching them how to use their doujutsu, as he monitored their aptitude with it.
With the rin'negan and the sharingan, they would be able to copy all the paths. That means Six gedou.

Why mess around and make them weak. If he wanted them weak, he would have not changed their eyes. Same thing with the sharingan.

I bet he loaded them up. Having the V2 rokudou pain is like having... Characters in an RPG and a gameshark. If you want to play it on hard mode, you aren't going to use the gameshark in the first place. using the modifed edo tensei just makes it easier to win.
so if he is in the business of making it easier, he is going to load them up.

Giving them those doujutsu makes them practically immune to every ninjutsu technique.


----------



## auem (Jun 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> For the sake of sanity, I'm hoping *they have some special Rinnegan+Sharingan powers* and not the ones you outlined - not even the unique Pain Techniques.
> 
> Honestly, I would rather see something fresh, and not an upgrade of what we've seen previously. I say that although they are clearly an upgrade of what we've seen before.



i don't want it...if it means madara manifesting his doujutsu via them,then ok...but if it imply they are given rinengan-sharingan of their own,then it will be HUGE farce....


----------



## Marsala (Jun 24, 2011)

Nagato is made pretty redundant and useless by these new six paths of Pain. They are stealing his gimmick, and while Nagato has all six paths in one body, so does Madara plus he can actually move without help.

So my guess is that Nagato is the real power behind these new paths. They are called Pain, after all, and Nagato IS Pain (Madara called himself the second Rikudou but not Pain). Also, Nagato has a more logical connection to them, through the same Edo Tensei network that Kabuto uses to sense and control all of his puppets, as opposed to Madara who exists separately from the Edo Tensei. The Sharingan would then come from Itachi, co-piloting the new Pain to add his genjutsu skills.


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly, I think Madara just lent them Rinnegan and Sharigan powers to compensate the loss of their beast and he doesn't plan to actually control them (Still Kabuto's job). These aren't just bodies, they have their own chakra reserve and thanks to the tag they can act like killing machines without any need from Madara to concentrate. Why bother controlling puppets who can move by themselves while following your orders? This new Pain is the by product of Madara and Kabuto's alliance. I wouldn't believe if Madara managed to take complete control over them without piercings.

The only flaw is that when Kabuto's sudden but inevitable betrayal happens, he will leave him with six powerful zombies, but I assume that Madara can simply turn off their dojutsu abilities or even planted a seal to paralyze them. They were made for the purpose of fighting the alliance, Madara didn't made them to fight Kabuto (although he surely took steps to stop them from being used against him)


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato is made pretty redundant and useless by these new six paths of Pain. They are stealing his gimmick, and while Nagato has all six paths in one body, so does Madara plus he can actually move without help.
> 
> So my guess is that Nagato is the real power behind these new paths. They are called Pain, after all, and Nagato IS Pain (Madara called himself the second Rikudou but not Pain). Also, Nagato has a more logical connection to them, through the same Edo Tensei network that Kabuto uses to sense and control all of his puppets, as opposed to Madara who exists separately from the Edo Tensei. The Sharingan would then come from Itachi, co-piloting the new Pain to add his genjutsu skills.



The jutsu itself is called the 6 paths of pain, that's the only connection to the cripple.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 24, 2011)

they were standing on nagatos statue

the gexza medo or whatever its called i think madara is in control not kabuto


----------



## auem (Jun 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato is made pretty redundant and useless by these new six paths of Pain. They are stealing his gimmick, and while Nagato has all six paths in one body, so does Madara plus he can actually move without help.
> 
> So my guess is that Nagato is the real power behind these new paths. They are called Pain, after all, and Nagato IS Pain (Madara called himself the second Rikudou but not Pain). Also, Nagato has a more logical connection to them, through the same Edo Tensei network that Kabuto uses to sense and control all of his puppets, as opposed to Madara who exists separately from the Edo Tensei. The Sharingan would then come from Itachi, co-piloting the new Pain to add his genjutsu skills.


problem is that if nagato and itachhi are to be real pawns running these edos,then why let them wonder about and keeping 6 edos in close..?..it should be other way around...
of course we don't know the process and true intention behind creating these new 6 paths,so everything is just speculation...


----------



## tori22 (Jun 24, 2011)

*I really hope it doesn't come to this*

Well, this is probably the first time I've ever been really disappointed in naruto, but that's only because of my fear. See, I fear that the jinchurikki will not get to show their abilities in combat due to the fact that they've been turned into paths. Hopefully they'll each retain their abilities because if not it will be a real let down.


----------



## navy (Jun 24, 2011)

I dont see a reason to use them if they didnt have their original abilities.


----------



## tori22 (Jun 24, 2011)

navy said:


> I dont see a reason to use them if they didnt have their original abilities.



Yea but Jiraiya stated that the paths could only have 1 ability.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 24, 2011)

in Theory The 6 paths of madara should stomp everything in their way, including bee and naruto.

but seeing as this is a shonen, they'll get PnJ'd obviously


----------



## Marsala (Jun 24, 2011)

auem said:


> problem is that if nagato and itachhi are to be real pawns running these edos,then why let them wonder about and keeping 6 edos in close..?..it should be other way around...
> of course we don't know the process and true intention behind creating these new 6 paths,so everything is just speculation...



They were shown wandering around at the beginning of the night. Madara or Kabuto could easily have teleported them back immediately after we saw them, once they began to work on the new Pain. If anything, their appearances in those chapters foreshadowed their being involved in the new Pain, since there would be no point to showing them if they weren't going to be part of the plot for a long time.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2011)

With sharingan and Rinnegan, just think if they could copy techniques with eases...


----------

